# Miss Nibbles has crossed over last night



## bunnylady (Dec 20, 2007)

*Hi Everyone,I just wanted to let everyone know that miss nibbles my flemish giant my heart bunny crossed over to rainbow bridge last night. I really dont know what happen. Like most of us she was fine in the day. When I checked on her last night she was gone. She was the sweetest bunny that I knew. My friends were always amazed at her size. They didnt know bunnies could get that big. She weigh about 18-20 lbs. She was bigger than my cats lol. When I got her she was in a regular cage and she kept growing and growing. So I finally said to my hubby well I guess it is time to go get lumber and build her a cage lol. Which I did her cage was 5ft long 5ft wide 5ft high.She loved it. Funny thing was when I had to clean her cage I would go inside with her. I built a alittle bench inside for me to sit with her as she would chew on my sneakers and pull on my pants hence the name lol. When I would have her door open to her cage my cats would go inside you know how curious cats are. Well she would chase the cats it was too funny. Well of course they didnt try that again. They were afraid of her. I will miss her something awful. Sorry it is such a long post.*

*I love you Miss Nibbles*

*bunnylady*


----------



## Flashy (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

It's so hard when you lose someone you love, especially when you have no idea what caused it.

If you need a chat, my PM box is open.

Take care of yourself.

RIP Miss Nibbles.



I also just wanted to add, make any post as long as you like, particularly in this forum, and you don't need to apologise


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. They are so special to us. Miss Nibbles sounded extra special. They leave a hole in your heart when they go.... :rainbow:


----------



## JimD (Dec 20, 2007)

i'm so sorry 

...binkie free miss nibbles

ray::rainbow:


----------



## summersvalley (Dec 20, 2007)

:hug1so sorry for your loss

shelly

xx


----------



## bunnylady (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your kindness. I will have to say I know all the bunnies are very sweet and lovable but there is something very special about the flemish. They are so cuddly and are love bugs, even with their size. That is a plus in my eyes there is more to hug lol.Please remember to always give your buns a hug you never know if that is the last time 

bunnylady


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. She sure sounds special. :hug:

Binky Free Miss Nibbles.ink iris::rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She sounded so special.

Peg


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Miss Nibbles - what a terrible shock for you!

Thinking of you

Jan


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy, but this time of year really stinks. We'll keep you in our prayers.

Binky-free Miss Nibbles:rainbow::rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh no 

How old was she? I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## cheryl (Dec 21, 2007)

Aww i'm sorry to hear about Nibbles

thinking of you :hug:

Cheryl ink iris:


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 21, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. She sounds like a wonderful bunny. ray:


----------

